

Promotion via linkedin, what do you think? - jacktang

Well, today I got the message from linkedin.<p>Exclusive Invitation to TechPitch.com&#62;&#62;<p>Hello Jack<p>We are writing to invite you to join the fast growing business technology community at TechPitch.com ( http://www.techpitch.com ). TechPitch is a unique site that serves as a technology showcase, a multimedia content hub and an interactive community platform built just for the business technology community.<p>As a member of TechPitch, you can now showcase yourself, join any channel of choice and publish all your content to a focused target audience in a structured and contextual manner like never before!  Please click on this invitation link ( http://www.techpitch.com/?xgi=5rHm7wp ) to join and access the site.<p>Sincerely,<p>The TechPitch Team<p>What do you think such promotion? consider as spamming?
======
knieveltech
Sounds like spam to me. Then again I haven't been particularly impressed with
LinkedIn in general to date. I'm still waiting to be wowed.

